# Left over bulk salt



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

hey guys i have prob 6 to 7 tons of bulk salt left and don't want to store over summer really don't have room if someone is interested get back at me i'd be willing to sell it for a major loss i pd 75 dollars a ton for it at evans and would be willing to let it go 150 bucks for it all so prob work at to be 25 or less a ton. salt is clean and dry stored indoors and is located in forest park right off 275 have bobcat on site to load email me at [email protected] or pm me on here or even call me at 513-293-1195 thanks guys


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you can't get rid of it, I have a suggestion for you. A couple years ago I had about 10 tons left over, and didn't have a place to keep it for the summer, so I contacted the city where I live, and donated to them. They gave me a tax reciept, and I was able to deduct the full price, plus a delivery charge on my taxes. It's just a thought.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am interested........let me do some checking and I will call tomorrow


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

sounds like winter is over


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

OK sorry I would love to come get it but......I can't haul it all in one load and I do not want to make 2 trips.......


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

If you were local I'd gladly take you up on your offer...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Throw in delivery and you've got a deal!  :laughing:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1022088 said:


> sounds like winter is over


If he only saw how much you got left over, he'd make big eyes.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1024654 said:


> If he only saw how much you got left over, he'd make big eyes.


winter aint over yet


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rc2505;1022067 said:


> If you can't get rid of it, I have a suggestion for you. A couple years ago I had about 10 tons left over, and didn't have a place to keep it for the summer, so I contacted the city where I live, and donated to them. They gave me a tax reciept, and I was *able to deduct the full price, *plus a delivery charge on my taxes. It's just a thought.


Isn't that a double dip? You're going to deduct the purchase price as supplies/materials on your Schedule-C.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

And the problem is...??


----------



## ACA Landscaping (Jan 10, 2005)

*?*

yeah thats my whole angle because deducting that 500 dollars in salt as a loss will make all the difference in the world at the end of the year? hell might even get money back lol you caught me can't pull anything over on you guys. alright guys heres the deal don't feel like moving it at all you bring truck, trailer, rental car with big trunk with optional insurance plan whatever and i'll load you for free need it gone. if nobody steps up by next week i'll do what i usually do and give it away to rumpke's salt bin because i'm sure they're hurting these days lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1025154 said:


> And the problem is...??


Just saying 

It's like guys that deduct the "retail value" of plowing their church.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

The govn't double taxes us quite often.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;1025353 said:


> The govn't double taxes us quite often.


Don't get us started on the HST.... :realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It can't be that bad.....

We pay SS, Medicare, and State & Federal taxes on money we earn. Then we pay sales tax on the stuff we buy, plus ANNUAL excise tax if it's a motor vehicle. Invest the money, pay taxes when you haul it out. Registration, inspection, license fees are basically taxes. And have you ever seen a cell phone bill from down here?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

2COR517;1025643 said:


> It can't be that bad.....
> 
> We pay SS, Medicare, and State & Federal taxes on money we earn. Then we pay sales tax on the stuff we buy, plus ANNUAL excise tax if it's a motor vehicle. Invest the money, pay taxes when you haul it out. Registration, inspection, license fees are basically taxes. And have you ever seen a cell phone bill from down here?


EVERYTHING is cheaper in the US than Canada.

The 13% HST (Harmonized Sales Tax) is supposed to replace our 5% GST and 8% PST. Sounds fine EXCEPT that not everything got both taxes. Now it does. For example, snowplowing used to be 5%, now will be 13%...

Its nothing but another tax grab. That's the mild way to put it.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You guys should try being in trucking--$3200/yr.

For _a license plate._


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

sounds like its time to start a revolution


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

derekbroerse;1025668 said:


> EVERYTHING is cheaper in the US than Canada.
> 
> The 13% HST (Harmonized Sales Tax) is supposed to replace our 5% GST and 8% PST. Sounds fine EXCEPT that not everything got both taxes. Now it does. For example, snowplowing used to be 5%, now will be 13%...
> 
> Its nothing but another tax grab. That's the mild way to put it.


Same for lawn care, a year after hitting us with a pesticide ban that crashed my numbers 40%. McQuinty. "Bad economy??!.... Let's legislate them out of business too."


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr.Markus;1025829 said:


> Same for lawn care, a year after hitting us with a pesticide ban that crashed my numbers 40%. f$#ken McQuinty. "Bad economy??!.... Let's legislate them out of business too."


Hey, I never voted for ALF..... :laughing: Is Dalton McGuinty an evil reptilian kitten-eater from another planet?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Westhardt Corp.;1025805 said:


> You guys should try being in trucking--$3200/yr.
> 
> For _a license plate._


I know, the truckers get hit pretty bad for plates here, too, they call it a Road Tax and its based on your weight capacity. I sorta makes sense, I guess, those with bigger and heavier vehicles cause more wear and tear to the roads? Now if only they would repair the roads with the money instead of waiting until a Smart Car goes in a pothole far enough to become a mild speedbump... 

For my mason dumps, the license plate is about $500/year for their pretty little sticker, oh, and thats only after you pass the manditory annual safety check and e-test.... regardless of vehicle age.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

We have a Heavy Vehicle Use Tax of $550 for anything over 55K plated weight. That's in addition to the plates, but it's federal. Locally, we have a $125 Special Haul Vehicle permit to run the short trailers, as well. And people wonder why things keep getting more expensive.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1025829 said:


> Same for lawn care, a year after hitting us with a pesticide ban that crashed my numbers 40%. McQuinty. "Bad economy??!.... Let's legislate them out of business too."


But any business gets it back. It shouldn't be an issues. When you quote you do not quote taxes in. I need to replace my stolen skid steer eventually so I'll wait until the new tax comes out as I only get the GST back now.

*2COR517*

Have you ever seen a cell phone bill from here?

We have only 3 major cell providers here and even they have spins offs of them self's.. Like me having two plow companies and competing against each other.. Come to think of it not a bad idea..


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That isn't exactly true Dave, you don't get it all back... I wouldn't wait. 

You may on some items, but because something is a right off, that doesn't mean that you always have the room.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Grassman09;1026264 said:


> But any business gets it back. It shouldn't be an issues. When you quote you do not quote taxes in. I need to replace my stolen skid steer eventually so I'll wait until the new tax comes out as I only get the GST back now./QUOTE]
> 
> What you don't get back is the resi that decides another 8% makes it worth doing themself, or that makes the cheaper bid more appealing.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1026340 said:


> That isn't exactly true Dave, you don't get it all back... I wouldn't wait..


I'll see how the soil sales go 1st and talk to my accountant.



Mr.Markus;1026341 said:


> What you don't get back is the resi that decides another 8% makes it worth doing themself, or that makes the cheaper bid more appealing.


They are prob cheap to begin with. The client that goes out and buys a mower and cuts the lawn themselves is the one you don't want from the get go. I've had that in both my seasons.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Ummm, wasn't this thread about getting rid of old salt? If we have under 20 ton left over, I store it in the 2000lb. sacks and then stack it in the back of the warehouse.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

100 tons and counting


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Hehehe--you guys should see the bins & piles up here. More than a few guys thought it would be wise to bring in a bunch of salt to sell in our market, what with the shortage last year and all, right? Yeah...I predict many bankruptcies coming.

:laughing:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Towards the end of February I tend to buy as little as possible based on the forecast. I have about 1.5 tons of bulk salt, 2 tons of sand/salt (leftover from last year still, been using it in barrels as ballast for the last big storm we had), probably 20x 40kg bags of Sifto salt, and 2/3 of a skid of 22.5kg bags of Organic Melt. 

Would like one more salting event to use up the bulk and bag salt. The sand barrels get used for paintball obstacles by the neighbourhood kids in the summer. And the Organic Melt is stacked neatly along a wall in the shop so it will stay nice. 

The only way I'm gonna slurp up noodles with Grandview is if he is actually a she and looks like his avatar....  Otherwise he can damn well sit across the table with his own plate! :laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't mind....last year I had more than 100 tons, nice to start the winter without buying salt


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1025829 said:


> Same for lawn care, a year after hitting us with a pesticide ban that crashed my numbers 40%. McQuinty. "Bad economy??!.... Let's legislate them out of business too."


I know nothing about that particular ban, but I am sure its warranted. I wish our politicians had the brass to ban more things like that. This country has a tendency to ignore environmental destruction and serious health issues because some body's margins may suffer. It shows true leadership to make an unpopular decision.

Road salt should be all but banned, and people should be told to slow down. Lots and lots of science to show how salt is poisoning our fresh water streams, rivers and lakes, they may start to use the clean water act to reign in the copious salt usage (mostly by the state) but I can imagine all the people wining about all the money they won't make or all the extra money plowing is going to cost.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1025955 said:


> We have a Heavy Vehicle Use Tax of $550 for anything over 55K plated weight. That's in addition to the plates, but it's federal. Locally, we have a $125 Special Haul Vehicle permit to run the short trailers, as well. And people wonder why things keep getting more expensive.


you forgot all the fuel taxes that are supposed to be used to fix the roads. And tolls on various roads. I think a trip across this state on the east west road would cost one of your rigs an additional $35-$55.

There are also the taxes you pay on the income you derive from working these trucks, your organization may also have to pay taxes and various other fees, before it pays all of the above taxes and fees.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

BIGLOU-What do you use for de-icing material up there?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

BigLou80;1026965 said:


> you forgot all the fuel taxes that are supposed to be used to fix the roads. And tolls on various roads. I think a trip across this state on the east west road would cost one of your rigs an additional $35-$55.
> 
> There are also the taxes you pay on the income you derive from working these trucks, your organization may also have to pay taxes and various other fees, before it pays all of the above taxes and fees.


The highest toll bill I have received was around $2200...for one month, on one truck.

I try to avoid the toll roads--$4/ea gets mighty expensive, mighty quick.

:crying:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

snobgone;1027204 said:


> BIGLOU-What do you use for de-icing material up there?


mostly salt, millions of tons of salt. Why do you ask ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Holy thread hijack Batman...:laughing:


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1025103 said:


> winter aint over yet


Hey Bud I'd have to agree with you everyone seems to be polishing and selling salt, parking equitment and its only mid march I remember several april storms and mid april storms, I'm not changing anything over till the end of april.... Mind you I have monthlys coming in till april 15th And we don't start excavating till mid may, However I am currently excavating a 1 acre pond so guess I'm telling a little white lye


----------

